# Emilio Cigars to distribute Epicurian Cigars



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Source: Emilio Cigars to distribute Epicurian Cigars - Tampa Bay Cigar | Examiner.com

DECEMBER 14, 2012 BY: TOM UFER

Steven Ysidron, President of Epicurean Cigars, and Gary Griffith, owner of Emilio Cigars announced today that they have entered into a joint distribution agreement.

Under the terms of the agreement Epicurean Cigars will now be shipped from the Emilio Cigars facility in Vineland, NJ and added to the portfolio of products of the Emilio Cigars sales staff.

Ysidron, formerly with Savinelli, USA, has had a long career in the industry, and is now producing his own line, Epicurean Cigars. "We are very excited to be a part of what Emilio Cigars are doing. They represent the integrity and commitment to quality boutique cigars that has long been a passion for me and my family," said Ysidron.

Griffith reiterated: "We welcome Steve to the family, and look forward to a mutually beneficial partnership. I am fully dedicated to the mission of bringing an array of quality boutique cigars to a broader market, whether under the Emilio Cigars mark, or the mark of other equally dedicated and passionate manufacturers."

This agreement will free Ysidron to stay focused on new product development and production oversight and allow him to expand his distribution into new markets.

Distribution will shift to the Emilio Cigars facility during the first week of January, 2013.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the article!

I have been hearing do much about Gary Griffith handling distribution for various companies it has me wanting to try and find all of these cigars. I have smoked a few Emilio's before and loved them.

Thankfully I'm not far from him store and plan on making a trip soon


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had an Epicurean and really didn't care for it.

Alot of people think the lines Emilio is distributing are Emilio lines, they are not. I've had many Emilio distributes, and they are nothing like any of the Emilio lines. So if you like most Emilio lines, you may or may not like the others he distributes.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I really enjoyed the Gonzo by Epicurean!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I really enjoyed the Gonzo by Epicurean!


Yeh, but you are weird!! lol

_Just messing with ya Jason._


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Yeh, but you are weird!! lol
> 
> _Just messing with ya Jason._


Truth 

Steve Ysidron put one in my hand at Chat-Tweetup... It was really good! The "AG" I didn't really care for personally, but a couple other guys liked it.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> I've had an Epicurean and really didn't care for it.
> 
> Alot of people think the lines Emilio is distributing are Emilio lines, they are not. I've had many Emilio distributes, and they are nothing like any of the Emilio lines. So if you like most Emilio lines, you may or may not like the others he distributes.


Yea I'm pretty familiar with the Emilio lines and was hoping to just get a taste for some of the stuff he is helping push to market... Pretty much because I'm a fanboy and want to try something different. Almost like how i am with Pepin blends, if he breathed the same air as the rollers who rolled the cigar...ill smoke it.

I've had the rodrigo clasico so far and loved it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dubv23 said:


> I've had the rodrigo clasico so far and loved it.


Great cigar right there!


----------

